# Has anyone tried Arkat/Enhance Professional Athlete???



## goodawgz (Dec 16, 2005)

My dog has poor coat and weight issues and I am thinking of switching her over to this dog food because of the high fat content. Has anyone tried this food and had good results???


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

Do a search here - there's been quite a bit of discussion on the topic.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

*Arkat/Enhance*

Personally, Enhance is the only food i would feed. I have a 4 1/2 month old lab and it has never had any other food besides Enhance Large Breed Puppy food in its mouth. He has the shiniest coat that i have seen. Not to mention his AWSOME size. I train with a guy that feeds Professional Athlete and his dogs are beautiful as well.


----------



## TheBear (Oct 18, 2004)

I've been feeding it to my mutt for almost a year now. I am very pleased with the results.

I also am feeding the Large Breed Puppy formula to my new pup.


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

*Arkat Products*

We have been feeding Arkat products for over 3 years now and have always been pleased. We feed the VF Performance 30 - 20 which is soy free, corn free and by-product free. We love it. We have also fed the Enhance Pro Athlete. Both are great dog foods. The dogs look and perform great.
Check out their website for more info. www.arkat.com


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Did you try Enhance? If so how is your dog doing?


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I have been feeding Enhance 30/22 for a while. Dogs are doing really well on it. The amount you have to feed is very small to most other brands that I have used. 2-3 cups on most working dogs(in training). I have went up to 4 cups on growing hard working larger males. If you over feed the stool will become a little on the soft side.


----------



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

I have been talking to the local feed dealer that carries Arkat dog food. It is very costly. Right at $30.00 per bag. He even gave me the name of the distributor. So I called them and told them I would probably feed around 25 to 30 bags per month and he was pretty crappy to me. He also said that I probablly would not qualify to buy direct from them.

I have tried to call the rep on many occasions and has only called back once.

LYLE told me how good this feed is, but, I am getting bad vibes from this company. UB

Glad to get that out in the open...


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

That seems a little bit high - I can get the VF for $27.00 from a distributor WHEN I can get it. I buy the Enhance for $23.50 - $24.00 or thereabouts. Just got a bag of the Senior Enhance for $18.50. The others tore into the bag of Senior before I could get it mixed in with the old guy's food.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm getting the Enhance 30/22 for under $25.00 after tax, per single bag.


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

udder where are you located? If you are buying that quantity I would be more than happy to service your kennel.... I am located in Pa.


----------



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

Sorry not near you. I live in The Lone Star State of TEXAS...

My cost from the feed store was 28 plus change of the VF formula and about a dollar less for the Enhance...UB


----------



## flatcreek (Jun 27, 2005)

OUCHHHHHHH..I am feeding Enhance 30/22 for 19.45 a bag..I love the feed and more important the dogs do...


----------



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

That is kind of the price I was figuring on. Boy was I wrong. The thing that gets me is the sales force are either over worked or they just give HOOt about us down here.

The time I did talk to the sales person he said he would be down here in a couple of weeks and would call.
Longest two weeks I have ever seen...UB


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Question: why do you guys feed a product that has chicken *by-product *meal listed as it's primary ingredient? Just curious. Have you tried other foods in comparison?

Kourtney


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

By product meal, especially chicken by product meal shouldn't be off-putting. By product CAN include chicken innards, which comprise a very readily available protein source for dogs, moreso than regular meat. Watch a wild canid eat sometime - do they go for a meaty haunch or the innards? 

People dont' like to think of their dogs eating byproduct meal, so the whole "human grade" ingredients is a good marketing tool. Remember - chicken as a first ingredient is chicken PLUS the water - not as much protein as a meal. Notice too on Euk PP - isn't chicken by product meal the second ingredient? Plus in a worst case scenario, by product meal can include some pretty gross stuff.

I'd rather feed that than something with a lot of soy in it that masquerades as usable protein.


Why do I feed this food? 1. The dog that eats is has a corn intolerance and it's one of the few performance foods that doesn't have corn in it, 2 - am still trying to get the VF - have a nice distributor that I'm going to hook up with to get the food when I get over their way - doesn't have byproduct meal in it, and 3 - the dog that's eating it looks great and feels great. Good enough for me.

I've found that my Labs do better on the "middle range" food rather than the Innova. They did well on Eagle Power Pack, but that's the only "premium" food they did as well on. 

The others eat Euk LB PP and do fine. I'm tempted to try the Enhance with them just to see how they do.


----------



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

I would like to feed the VF formula. But, at the cost I don't think so....UB

May as well buy another house...UB


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

More often than none. When you consider the Calorie difference from other cheaper foods you will end up saving money from most cheaper brands. It is very simple take the food you are feeding now. Get the K/Cals per cup. take the cost per cup from the oz's per per cup and figure how many cups per bag. I will bet the cost is lower. 
I have so many customers that can't belive how much less the dog will eat even though the food is available. Most dogs will eat only what they need.


----------



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

Since you are a dealer ( my words ) maybe you can help me get in touch with someone in Arkanasas that can help me out. I would be obliged.

Thanks...UB


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Merrymaker -

Thanks for the explanation. I understand that when the ingredients say chicken it's a high percentage of water. When it says chicken meal, it's dried then ground to decrease the amount of water. 

Not saying wild canines don't eat "innards" just think our dogs are not the same anymore. 

As far as Eukanuba, Innova, etc. I don't feed those. I agree that you can find just as good, if not better, foods for less than these. I personally prefer to feed Nutro. A lot of people feed Pro Plan and the puppy came on this so it is what he eats now but that has chicken as the primary ingredient. Nutro has chicken meal. 

As far as the corn intolerance, I don't think dogs need corn, period. Dogs do need roughage of some sort and I'll feed my dogs some fruit or veggies as treats but that's not where their primary food sources come form. So all those foods like Beneful, I don't care for it. I agree about the soy too. If I had the time, effort, and money, I'd probably feed a raw diet to try to match the most natural meal the dog could have, but instead I have to choose a food that I prefer. Which you may be right would be the by-product meal, but I guess it's just not for me. 

I was just curious because I feel there are comprable or better foods out there, esp. ones that are less than the "name brands." Thanks for answering! 

Kourtney


----------

